# The longest stud?



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

So what is the longest stud you've ever installed? We did a 3 story building in South San Francisco once that used 54'ers on the exterior. We picked the up with a Gradall and a rope. They clipped and welded at each floor level.
Seems there's a lot of tapers on the board here, and was hoping there's more hanger / framers out there too?
I also built 3 rooms for Nextel once that had 42' ceiling joists.... Pretty cool really, they were 14" with 2 1/2" flanged 14 ga doubled that were capped with tracks top and bottom.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I worked on a 3 story Hilton Gardens in Allentown balloon framed exterior. I think they were 36' 8" with a 2 1/2" flange. Clipped to the dock planks. All 10ga track. Double 5/8" interior, dens glass outer.


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

My wife says I have the shortest stud.:thumbup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

We built a few warehouse partion walls using 30 footers. Probly on of the easist jobs i have framed in a while. 4 walls 220ft long No windows lights or electric boxes. Just an overhead door. After we set top and bottom tracks we were able to frame with one crew then insulate and rock at the same time with another. I need a few more of those this summer.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

super rocker said:


> My wife says I have the shortest stud.:thumbup:


The thread is about the longest stud you've played with, not the shortest?

I built a shaftwall 4 stories high once. Studs and panels were staggered though.


----------



## goldwing109 (Jan 12, 2014)

* " 14 guage at 66' long. Took them up 1 by 1 with an overhead crane,6 guys at different levels holding it straight till it was braced in place,the bow was incredible till in vertical position.Nothing great just memorable


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

goldwing109 said:


> * " 14 guage at 66' long. Took them up 1 by 1 with an overhead crane,6 guys at different levels holding it straight till it was braced in place,the bow was incredible till in vertical position.Nothing great just memorable


Holly long stud Bateman, I guess for me 40" and that was like a wet noodle


----------



## van miao (Jun 19, 2014)

We recently did a stadium wall 30' high... more than 2,000 of the suckers and they weighed a tonne. We had to use a small crane to get each one standing up.

What does everyone else do to stand up huge, heavy studs?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

van miao said:


> We recently did a stadium wall 30' high... more than 2,000 of the suckers and they weighed a tonne. We had to use a small crane to get each one standing up.
> 
> What does everyone else do to stand up huge, heavy studs?


 Telescopic boom lift (Gradall).


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

van miao said:


> We recently did a stadium wall 30' high... more than 2,000 of the suckers and they weighed a tonne. We had to use a small crane to get each one standing up.
> 
> What does everyone else do to stand up huge, heavy studs?


Skytraks generally for me. Granted Biggest ive personally used was 30' or so. I wasnt running work back then, I was still the saw man!!


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

van miao said:


> We recently did a stadium wall 30' high... more than 2,000 of the suckers and they weighed a tonne. We had to use a small crane to get each one standing up.
> 
> What does everyone else do to stand up huge, heavy studs?


We use a big scissors lift put the end of 4-6 studs on it with a strap to hold it than have a guy on the ground picking up and the guy on the top just guides it in. it goes fairly fast


----------



## van miao (Jun 19, 2014)

Boom lift or scissor left! No way in Aussie mate. We started doing it like that and the union rep cracked it, even though we tied them with ropes so they couldn't slip off. 

In Aus, the OHS crap is really bad. Basically you have to wrap everything in cotton wool and bubble wrap once it arrives on site, including the workers.

I think I'll do a working holiday in the States to see what other shortcuts we can adopt in Australia. What's the best place in the States to do drywall contracting?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

van miao said:


> Boom lift or scissor left! No way in Aussie mate. We started doing it like that and the union rep cracked it, even though we tied them with ropes so they couldn't slip off.
> 
> In Aus, the OHS crap is really bad. Basically you have to wrap everything in cotton wool and bubble wrap once it arrives on site, including the workers.
> 
> I think I'll do a working holiday in the States to see what other shortcuts we can adopt in Australia. What's the best place in the States to do drywall contracting?


as a commercial guy I understand perfectly what you're saying


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

van miao said:


> What's the best place in the States to do drywall contracting?


Sudbury Canada Is where you need to go! Forget about the states .unless your a Aussie / Mexican With low standards that likes giving his work away...:thumbsup:


----------

